# Vivarium lighting and UV



## DeanJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey

Ive been looking around the forum for a while, and a lot of the information has been very useful, but im still a little confused about some things.
Im looking into getting a bearded dragon, i have a 3ft3 x 1ft4 and roughly 1ft4 deep vivarium.
I recently purchased a ceramic bulb holder, which i will be using a R80 spotlight bulb. Would the R80 fit with this fitting? would i need a reflector for the bulb? or just leave it on its own?
Heres the bulb holder:
Ceramic bulb holder

The one thing im really struggling with is the UV tube holder. I havnt particularly got a clue what i should be getting. I have found 2 on eBay which seem ok, but wanted to know what you guys thought?
Arcadia ULTRA SEAL controller 18/20w
Light Controller Starter Unit 18w
I have heard that the Arcadia T5 12% UV tube is the best to have, would this work with either of the controllers listed above? also would this need a reflector around it? even tho the vivarium isnt massive?

Sorry its been a long post
Thank you for any help that you guys can give.

Dean


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

It depends on which wattage tube you get..... The tube rating has to match the rating of the controller. So a T5 12% 18w tube would work with a T5 18-20w controller. I think the 18w tube is 24 inches so it would fit ok in the viv.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

You need to match the wattage of the controller to the lamp, so an 18w 24" lamp would need an 18wcontroller.

High output T5 needs an electronic source so again the 24w lamp would need a 24-39w controller and the 54w a 54w controller.

T5 is by far the best, more energy efficient, massive amounts more light and safe U.V and zero flicker,Arcadia lamps will last a full year and the % of uv advertised is after the initial burn in.

If you want to pm the product you have found I can advise,

A retailer in surrey has a dedicated T5 page where you can find all the T5 bits you need on one page.

Good luck

John


----------



## DeanJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, ive gone back and had a look around the web and found a controller which i think should work, the ACE1U5:
Arcadia T5 Controllers [ACE154,1U5,2U5,254] : Rock'N'Critters, Cured marine live rock

I was thinking of purchasing the Arcadia T5 D3+ 12% 24W 22" tube. Do you think the 2 would work together? I cant see any problems, but dont want to buy it and nothing works.

Thanks for your help

Dean


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that's the right controller, 

You will need that, the lamp which is code FD3P24T5 and the reflector ALRS24.

That's a very good price! Under cost in fact!

Thanks again

John





DeanJ said:


> Thanks for your help guys, ive gone back and had a look around the web and found a controller which i think should work, the ACE1U5:
> Arcadia T5 Controllers [ACE154,1U5,2U5,254] : Rock'N'Critters, Cured marine live rock
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing the Arcadia T5 D3+ 12% 24W 22" tube. Do you think the 2 would work together? I cant see any problems, but dont want to buy it and nothing works.
> ...


----------



## DeanJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks again for the quick response. Ive ordered the parts, so hopefully these will be perfect for the vivarium

About the basking bulb. Should that have a reflector aswell? i will have it hooked up to a habistat dimming thermostat. or will it be sufficient enough to bask under?

Thanks again
Dean


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Most don't require a separate reflector but a caged done is essential to any jumping, climbing species. These lamps get to extreme temperatures in a matter of seconds. It's not worth the risk

John




DeanJ said:


> Thanks again for the quick response. Ive ordered the parts, so hopefully these will be perfect for the vivarium
> 
> About the basking bulb. Should that have a reflector aswell? i will have it hooked up to a habistat dimming thermostat. or will it be sufficient enough to bask under?
> 
> ...


----------

